# Loose Bricks



## harrycrafton (May 23, 2008)

Hello All:
   I'm having a problem with the bricks on the front of my house, They're
loose above the door, under the windows and separating.  What can I do to
brace the wall and repair the bricks? 

Harry!  confused:


----------



## glennjanie (May 23, 2008)

Welcome Harry:
If the bricks are so loose that you can pull them out, you can clean up the old mortar and relay them. If we are only talking about cracks, which are natural and normal, you could caulk them up with a silicone caulk that contains sand and will come close to matching the mortar.
Glenn


----------

